# Towing 298Re



## RockyB (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and am contemplating purchase of a 298RE. My question pertains to my intended tow vehicle and it's suitability for a TT this large. I currently own a 2013 Chevy 2500HD. It's an extended cab, short bed with 6.0 litre gas engine and 3.73 rear axle. It's also equipped with integrated trailer brake controller and heavy duty trailering equipment. The maximum trailer weight is 9,900 pounds in this configuration (significantly more with the 4.10 rear axle). I realize the 298RE weighs in around 7,400 pounds dry.

Having read much information here, it seems a longer wheelbase (i.e. crew cab) would be beneficial; as would the 4.10 rear axle. But, given the current configuration of my truck, with a quality sway control hitch, is this a reasonable, safe vehicle with which to tow the 298RE?

Thanks in advance for all your advice!!!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the exact same truck in a gmc, I think you will be able to pull anything with it even large 5th wheels. but it just wont go past a gas station without stopping.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I tow a toyhauler with mine that probably weighs 9000# loaded, and the truck handles it no problem. As danny285 says though, make sure you plot plenty of gas stations into your GPS.


----------



## RockyB (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I'm feeling a lot more confident about the 298RE now!


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Rocky,

As the two said above, you'll most likely will be fine. For assurance and confidence, you may consider using the free Before You Buy RV app. Plug in the numbers and ensure you'll not overload the rear axle.


----------



## RockyB (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks. The rear axle weight rating is 6,200 on the 2500HD so looks like I'm good to go there. Not sure how well the 6.0 liter gasser will pull but suspension wise, seems like we have plenty of capacity. If all else fails, maybe an excuse for a Duramax next year!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Normally when people ask this question its cause they dont have the right truck and they know it but they are looking for someone to validate their purchase. That's not the case here. You'll be fine. My buddy has the same truck and he started with a 32 foot TT and now has a 34 foot fiver. He also has the 3.73, not the best rear end but it does the job. A 4.10 would be better.


----------



## RockyB (Aug 11, 2013)

I appreciate the advice and real world experience of someone with a similar vehicle (or a buddy with one). I, too, have noticed many people seem to ask for validation and I tried to avoid doing so - wanted forthright input!!! I would much prefer the 4.10 but can live with driving a bit slower as long as I'm confident the combination is safe on the road.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

RockyB said:


> I'm new to the forum and am contemplating purchase of a 298RE. My question pertains to my intended tow vehicle and it's suitability for a TT this large. I currently own a 2013 Chevy 2500HD. It's an extended cab, short bed with 6.0 litre gas engine and 3.73 rear axle. It's also equipped with integrated trailer brake controller and heavy duty trailering equipment. The maximum trailer weight is 9,900 pounds in this configuration (significantly more with the 4.10 rear axle). I realize the 298RE weighs in around 7,400 pounds dry.
> 
> Having read much information here, it seems a longer wheelbase (i.e. crew cab) would be beneficial; as would the 4.10 rear axle. But, given the current configuration of my truck, with a quality sway control hitch, is this a reasonable, safe vehicle with which to tow the 298RE?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your advice!!!!!


I purchased our 298RE in October of 2012. We pull it with a 2005 GMC 2500HD crew cab with a 6.0 gas engine and a 4.10 rear axle. We have pulled it about 12,000 miles and are getting alone with it great. I run in 3rd gear around 3,000 rpm's at 65 mph. We do have some problem with down shifting on hills if we leave the cruse control on. The one item I changed that was a great blessing is that I put a 45 Gallon gas tank on it that gives us a 300+Mi. range. I think you will be fine with the equipment you have. Have a great time camping!


----------



## RockyB (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you Hummingbird. Just wondering - you mention running in third gear. Does your 2005 have a four speed transmission? I'm thinking with the current six speed, third gear would be pretty low at highway speeds.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

RockyB said:


> Thank you Hummingbird. Just wondering - you mention running in third gear. Does your 2005 have a four speed transmission? I'm thinking with the current six speed, third gear would be pretty low at highway speeds.


Yes I do have the 4 speed. I was trying to get a 6 speed but it was not available in that vehicle and when buying it used I did not have much flex for shopping. The 4th gear is overdrive and there are not as many bands in contact in the transmission. You would be right on your 6 speed the 3rd gear would be a little low, but I do recommend you not run in overdrive because the extra shifting in the transmission will cause extra heat. Good luck.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine runs mainly in fourth and fifth at 100/110 km/h. pretty rare that it shifts into od, and it won't stay there. It's usually revving somewhere between 2 and 3 thousand.


----------

